# 2016 fee Schedule out yet? - Thread to track increases



## Jason245 (Nov 3, 2015)

Does anyone know/have the new fee schedule. 

As of now, I think the only item that we are all aware of is that the club fee is going up from $140 - $150 (~7.1%). 

240k members * $10 = ~$2.4 Million in extra revenue for them. 

I really hope I get at least a 7.1% increase in service (like a web site that worked and let me see availability AND BOOK all resorts and affiliates). 

It would be nice if there was a fee decrease for something given this type of a fee increase... but that is a dream..


----------



## tsciii (Nov 3, 2015)

*Quote for Reservation Fees*

I attended a presentation at LV Strip a week ago. I was told that the reservation fee within system would be $59 -- which I understand is an increase from $52 in 2015.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 3, 2015)

tsciii said:


> I attended a presentation at LV Strip a week ago. I was told that the reservation fee within system would be $59 -- which I understand is an increase from $52 in 2015.



13.5% increase for reservations. 

Fantastic... maybe I should rename this thread "How else can HGVC screw us"


----------



## Blues (Nov 3, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Fantastic... maybe I should rename this thread "How else can HGVC screw us"



Please don't -- they might take it as a challenge :hysterical:


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 3, 2015)

I was going to say they're "nickel and dime-ing" us, but with inflation and all that, it should be they're "five and ten-ing" us


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 3, 2015)

dsmrp said:


> I was going to say they're "nickel and dime-ing" us, but with inflation and all that, it should be they're "five and ten-ing" us


Inflation in usa is next to nothing. .inflation at hgvc. . In line with inflation in Zimbabwe 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## JSparling (Nov 3, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> I really hope I get at least a 7.1% increase in service.



Don't you have to evaluate the 7.1% increase (and the overall MF increase for your ownership) against the entire travel/resort market rate increase/change? If the total cost of your ownership goes up 9% but the average 2-bedroom condo at a glorious resort goes up 10% then you win! 

Last time I checked it would cost way more (like 3 times) than my $1,150 MF to stay at Valdoro in Breckenridge in a 2BR Plus during a prime ski week. So I'm still ahead even if they want to raise my annual fee $10. With the new minimum wage laws and Obamacare and such annual increases are inevitable as the cost per employee goes up. But it's also inevitable that owning is way cheaper than booking a room on Hilton.com for a week.


----------



## JSparling (Nov 3, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Does anyone know/have the new fee schedule.



It's right here, Sherlock :

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=233428


----------



## Helios (Nov 3, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Inflation in usa is next to nothing. .inflation at hgvc. . In line with inflation in Zimbabwe
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



:hysterical:


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 3, 2015)

JSparling said:


> It's right here, Sherlock :
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=233428


I ment club fees (like reservation, rci, open season etc..)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 3, 2015)

JSparling said:


> Don't you have to evaluate the 7.1% increase (and the overall MF increase for your ownership) against the entire travel/resort market rate increase/change? If the total cost of your ownership goes up 9% but the average 2-bedroom condo at a glorious resort goes up 10% then you win!
> 
> Last time I checked it would cost way more (like 3 times) than my $1,150 MF to stay at Valdoro in Breckenridge in a 2BR Plus during a prime ski week. So I'm still ahead even if they want to raise my annual fee $10. With the new minimum wage laws and Obamacare and such annual increases are inevitable as the cost per employee goes up. But it's also inevitable that owning is way cheaper than booking a room on Hilton.com for a week.


So you are saying that all that equals over 2 million dollars? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## JSparling (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't know. But I do run the accounting department/payroll for a $70M company and I know our overall payroll/compensation costs are going up as I mentioned. 

And I know my nightly cost as an owner at HGVC is way lower than a non-owner staying at the same resort. So I'll get over the $10 pretty quickly.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 4, 2015)

JSparling said:


> I don't know. But I do run the accounting department/payroll for a $70M company and I know our overall payroll/compensation costs are going up as I mentioned.
> 
> And I know my nightly cost as an owner at HGVC is way lower than a non-owner staying at the same resort. So I'll get over the $10 pretty quickly.



Lets do the math:

240k members at a minimum of $150 = $36 Million
240k members at an estimate of one reservation a year ($59 which is conservative since about 1/3 of the options are call in only) = $14.4M

So before we factor in any other fees or revenue sources their "revenue" is ~$50 Million. 

Now what do members get for that $50 Million:

A website that only partially works and doesn't let you reserve at all locations.

A call Center

A half ass magazine

All that sales and marketing stuff for new units (which is covered by the actual sales of units)

Here is my rough math on the operation (Note that the resort management stuff is not part of this):

Web site and all the IT support related to it (maybe including development of a "new website") = $5 Million/Year
Call Center = $5 Million a Year
G&A/other = $5 Million a Year
Half Arsed Magazine = $1 Million/year
Bonuses to Executives = $9 Million/year
Profit = $25 Million/year


----------



## Wexflyer (Nov 4, 2015)

JSparling said:


> I don't know. But I do run the accounting department/payroll for a $70M company and I know our overall payroll/compensation costs are going up as I mentioned.
> 
> And I know my nightly cost as an owner at HGVC is way lower than a non-owner staying at the same resort. So I'll get over the $10 pretty quickly.



I have to strongly disagree. From your earlier post, you are comparing the yearly recurring cost of ownership to the rental cost of the same property. This neglects the very substantial up-front cost of ownership - the original ownership cost - plus the lost "time value of money" for that "investment." In our case, we bought direct from HGVC, meaning we paid about a factor of three more than what the property is actually worth on the open market.  I calculate that after more than a decade of ownership, we are still overall negative cost-wise as compared with simply renting an equivalent property every year.  Worst investment I ever made. And every year, HGVC increase their fees at substantially more than the rate of inflation, meaning we fall ever further behind.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 4, 2015)

Wexflyer said:


> I have to strongly disagree. From your earlier post, you are comparing the yearly recurring cost of ownership to the rental cost of the same property. This neglects the very substantial up-front cost of ownership - the original ownership cost - plus the lost "time value of money" for that "investment." In our case, we bought direct from HGVC, meaning we paid about a factor of three more than what the property is actually worth on the open market.  I calculate that after more than a decade of ownership, we are still overall negative cost-wise as compared with simply renting an equivalent property every year.  Worst investment I ever made. And every year, HGVC increase their fees at substantially more than the rate of inflation, meaning we fall ever further behind.



Timeshares are not financial investments... they are non-financial investments.


----------



## holdaer (Nov 4, 2015)

Wexflyer said:


> I have to strongly disagree. From your earlier post, you are comparing the yearly recurring cost of ownership to the rental cost of the same property. This neglects the very substantial up-front cost of ownership - the original ownership cost - plus the lost "time value of money" for that "investment." In our case, we bought direct from HGVC, meaning we paid about a factor of three more than what the property is actually worth on the open market.  I calculate that after more than a decade of ownership, we are still overall negative cost-wise as compared with simply renting an equivalent property every year.  Worst investment I ever made. And every year, HGVC increase their fees at substantially more than the rate of inflation, meaning we fall ever further behind.



Wexflyer,
We bought direct from HGVC as well in 2010.  I agree it's not the best financial investment.  However, it's the best investment I have ever made for my family.  Even though I could have rented condos all over the US, I didn't.  Thus, never took my family on really good vacations.  I was cost adverse and deprived them of a really cool vacation.

Since joining HGVC, we are now traveling a lot more and creating memories for a life time.  I just bought a 2nd timeshare resale because we needed more points.

Point is, financial investments don't always have an equal return on a family experience.  Don't worry about buying direct.  Use it like crazy and you'll soon realize HGVC is a really good program.  Who knows, you may enjoy it so much that your next purchase will be resale and then you can pay it forward by telling your story down the road.

Enjoy the journey and time with family while you can.


----------



## JSparling (Nov 4, 2015)

Wexflyer said:


> I have to strongly disagree. From your earlier post, you are comparing the yearly recurring cost of ownership to the rental cost of the same property. This neglects the very substantial up-front cost of ownership - the original ownership cost - plus the lost "time value of money" for that "investment." In our case, we bought direct from HGVC, meaning we paid about a factor of three more than what the property is actually worth on the open market.  I calculate that after more than a decade of ownership, we are still overall negative cost-wise as compared with simply renting an equivalent property every year.  Worst investment I ever made. And every year, HGVC increase their fees at substantially more than the rate of inflation, meaning we fall ever further behind.



I don't think so, WFly - it's a sunk cost. Whether I paid $1K or $50K for my unit doesn't matter when you're talking about how much the MF went up this year. That money is long gone and all I care about - and have to worry about - is paying my current year MF so I can go on an awesome vacation or two.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 4, 2015)

JSparling said:


> I don't think so, WFly - it's a sunk cost. Whether I paid $1K or $50K for my unit doesn't matter when you're talking about how much the MF went up this year. That money is long gone and all I care about - and have to worry about - is paying my current year MF so I can go on an awesome vacation or two.


Just to be clear. . Club fees have nothing to do with mf..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## JSparling (Nov 4, 2015)

Right. And the $10 increase in club dues is nothing when you're talking about a $5K vacation.


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 7, 2015)

Per a conversation I just had on the phone with HGVC, Fees for Phone changable reservation are going to be $107 (from $99) and web reservation $55 (from $52). 


They also told me that the New site is supposed to be up in March (they said 2016... but given their history... I am guessing closer to 2026)


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 7, 2015)

I never owned HGVC but traded into one of their Las Vegas properties (whichever was available) 4 or 5 times using Weeks where I was paying MFs in the $400 - $500 range.  I loved the HGVC Resorts but didn't want to pay their higher MFs and fees or lock myself into HGVC so never bought.

George


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 12, 2015)

Just found out the 2016 Activation fee will be $535, its currently $315.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 12, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Just found out the 2016 Activation fee will be $535, its currently $315.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


The year before it was 150.. so we are talking about a 400 percent increase in 3 years. .. outrageous. ..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Dec 12, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Just found out the 2016 Activation fee will be $535, its currently $315.



They've got to be kidding. As much as I like HGVC, and it is my favorite TS, I don't think I'll ever recommend new buyers to buy into it.


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 12, 2015)

presley said:


> They've got to be kidding. As much as I like HGVC, and it is my favorite TS, I don't think I'll ever recommend new buyers to buy into it.


At this rate it will be 900 next year and over 2k the year after. ...this will kill resale mkt ala those nasty mexican ts..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 12, 2015)

Hilton has to recoup the cost of replacing Revolution...


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 12, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Hilton has to recoup the cost of replacing Revolution...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


On the bright side. .now there will be three online reservation systems that probably don't work. .. and 7k point packages will probably only cost 1k or so in a couple of years. . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmrp (Dec 13, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Per a conversation I just had on the phone with HGVC, Fees for Phone changable reservation are going to be $107 (from $99) and web reservation $55 (from $52).
> 
> They also told me that the New site is supposed to be up in March (they said 2016... but given their history... I am guessing closer to 2026)



I made my first online reservation a couple of days ago for Sept 2016.
Can't quite remember, but I think they charged the $52 2015 fee.



SmithOp said:


> Just found out the 2016 Activation fee will be $535, its currently $315.



I'm glad got my unit into network this year rather than waiting.  I was afraid HGVC would change the rules, but wasn't thinking as much about the fees.


----------



## onenotesamba (Dec 14, 2015)

So, I've got a sale pending, and the closing agent tells me that I'm likely to hear in the next couple of days on ROFR, but that after that it can take a few-to-maybe-several weeks for Hilton to make the transfer.  

Does that mean that I'll have to pay a higher fee if Hilton drags their heels to process my purchase?


----------



## night0wl (Dec 14, 2015)

Does anyone know Valdoro's fees now?


----------



## GregT (Dec 14, 2015)

So....if we don't like the fee increases, we should sell.  There really is no point in complaining about the (ever-increasing) fee increases.

I do not object to the fee increases noted thus far, as they are manageable and the HGVC timeshare system is very very valuable to me.  So I understand if HGVC is looking at what the competitors are doing and pricing their system accordingly.  

That's good business for them, and I understand it is costing me money.

So.....if we don't like the fee increases (or can't afford them), we should sell.  I will continue to buy as I think HGVC is a fantastic system with great properties.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 15, 2015)

GregT said:


> So....if we don't like the fee increases, we should sell.  There really is no point in complaining about the (ever-increasing) fee increases.
> 
> I do not object to the fee increases noted thus far, as they are manageable and the HGVC timeshare system is very very valuable to me.  So I understand if HGVC is looking at what the competitors are doing and pricing their system accordingly.
> 
> ...


If you don't voice your disatisfaction they will never know you are disatisfied.  

I don't know if it makes sense to sell if you don't like the fee increases. . I think it is just important to be cognizant of them so that you can make good decisions.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Dec 15, 2015)

onenotesamba said:


> So, I've got a sale pending, and the closing agent tells me that I'm likely to hear in the next couple of days on ROFR, but that after that it can take a few-to-maybe-several weeks for Hilton to make the transfer.
> 
> Does that mean that I'll have to pay a higher fee if Hilton drags their heels to process my purchase?



No. You won't pay anything additional. If Hilton exercises ROFR, you'll get all your money back.


----------



## Seagila (Dec 15, 2015)

presley said:


> No. You won't pay anything additional. If Hilton exercises ROFR, you'll get all your money back.


I think onenotesamba is asking whether a resale process that started in 2015 and is completed in 2016 will be charged the 2015 Activation Fee of $315 or the 2016 Activation Fee of $535.  I'm curious to find out myself, although it would seem likely that HGVC charges the 2016 rate if they activate the interval in 2016.


----------



## Helios (Dec 15, 2015)

Seagila said:


> I think onenotesamba is asking whether a resale process that started in 2015 and is completed in 2016 will be charged the 2015 Activation Fee of $315 or the 2016 Activation Fee of $535.  I'm curious to find out myself, although it would seem likely that HGVC charges the 2016 rate if they activate the interval in 2016.



I am on the same boat.  My process started in September, Hilton never cleared the mortgage lien from the previous owner and doing so is taking several weeks.  Closing should happen anytime now.  I am thinking they will get me with the new 2016 activation fee.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 15, 2015)

My agent is requesting they close escrow by Dec 30 before the fee goes up, we'll see if they are successful.  I'm wiring the final payment amount on 17th.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## onenotesamba (Dec 16, 2015)

So, I talked to the closers of my (first ever) purchase, and they acknowledged the increase in transfer fee, but said that until we get cleared on ROFL/estoppel, there's not a whole lot we can do to push it through.

Any thoughts about pushing back on the transfer fee increase, when the transaction was initiated in the prior year?


----------



## brettskyg (Dec 16, 2015)

I am in contract to close on two separate deals.  I am furious reading this as both deals advertised 315 with no contingencies made for a change in activation fee.  feels like bait and switch to nearly double the activation fee, after i signed the contract.  I told both of my sellers that they will have to pay the difference or I wont close.


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 17, 2015)

brettskyg said:


> I am in contract to close on two separate deals.  I am furious reading this as both deals advertised 315 with no contingencies made for a change in activation fee.  feels like bait and switch to nearly double the activation fee, after i signed the contract.  I told both of my sellers that they will have to pay the difference or I wont close.


Seriously?  Did you not buy towards the end of the year knowing that hgvc new fee schedule comes out every year in January?  How was the closing company supposed to know before they released that fees were going ? If you are mad about fee increases now..just wait till you see what is comming.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Dec 17, 2015)

brettskyg said:


> I am in contract to close on two separate deals.  I am furious reading this as both deals advertised 315 with no contingencies made for a change in activation fee.  feels like bait and switch to nearly double the activation fee, after i signed the contract.  I told both of my sellers that they will have to pay the difference or I wont close.


Another point is this money does not goto the seller.  It is what HGVC is charging.  There is no way that the seller would have known what the fee would be.  Get used to fees going up everyear with hgvc.


----------



## brettskyg (Dec 17, 2015)

frank808 said:


> Another point is this money does not goto the seller.  It is what HGVC is charging.  There is no way that the seller would have known what the fee would be.  Get used to fees going up everyear with hgvc.



I understand, but they made a representation (in both cases) in both the advertisement and in the contract as per the activation fee.  All they had to do was say this this an estimated value and is subject to change by Hilton.

The first one passes ROFR and the deed was being prepared yesterday.  Maybe there is a chance I close before the end of the year.  The 2nd one hasn't passed ROFR yet to my knowledge. 

If the fee increase was a little bit, then ok I would deal with it, but this is robbery.  Hell, I think a reservation fee is robbery too.  I know that these are resorts with added amenities, but what is bothering me is the daily night stays on the hilton website seem to not give us too much of a discount in most cases based on all of our fees for staying there.  Of course in theory paid stays should be used to keep the maintenance fees down as an offset but who the hell knows.


----------



## brettskyg (Dec 17, 2015)

frank808 said:


> Another point is this money does not goto the seller.  It is what HGVC is charging.  There is no way that the seller would have known what the fee would be.  Get used to fees going up everyear with hgvc.



Lets say they raised the fee to $100,000.  Would that change your mind?  They shouldn't subject contracts that have already submitted for ROFR to these new fees.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 17, 2015)

I would pay $100,000 if the purchase was worth it to me.
I definitely would not pay $100,000 for a $1000 purchase. 

If not I would just lose my deposit and say goodbye to it.  I would not expect the seller to pay for something out of their control though.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 17, 2015)

brettskyg said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> If the fee increase was a little bit, then ok I would deal with it, but this is robbery.  Hell, I think a reservation fee is robbery too.




You should consider backing out of these purchases if it bothers you this much.  Just wait until you are sitting by the pool at Hilton Hawaiian Village and they charge $12 for a cocktail after paying $35 to park your car.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Dec 17, 2015)

brettskyg said:


> I am in contract to close on two separate deals.  I am furious reading this as both deals advertised 315 with no contingencies made for a change in activation fee.  feels like bait and switch to nearly double the activation fee, after i signed the contract.  I told both of my sellers that they will have to pay the difference or I wont close.



In that case, it sounds like you don't really want to own HGVC. Every contract going forward will carry the new fees. It is an expensive system to own. I always try to tell newbies about that before they buy. I think most of them don't believe me.

Like all non-necessities in life, you have to decide what things are worth to you. I don't put $ values on stuff like vacations. Either I enjoy my vacations or I don't. If it's a matter of you don't have the extra money for the closing process, consider yourself lucky to get out now. Timeshares are a money pit.


----------



## brettskyg (Dec 17, 2015)

presley said:


> In that case, it sounds like you don't really want to own HGVC. Every contract going forward will carry the new fees. It is an expensive system to own. I always try to tell newbies about that before they buy. I think most of them don't believe me.
> 
> Like all non-necessities in life, you have to decide what things are worth to you. I don't put $ values on stuff like vacations. Either I enjoy my vacations or I don't. If it's a matter of you don't have the extra money for the closing process, consider yourself lucky to get out now. Timeshares are a money pit.





I understand what you are all saying, but at the same time it is inherently unfair to execute a contract submit it to Hilton, and then after it is submitted, and all parties agree to the deal, to then turn around and have one of those parties (hilton) change their fees.  I can afford the added fee.  However, don't you think that these fees should be published about 3 months prior to the end of the year so that potential new owners will be put on fair notice to make an educated decision regarding their purchase?  

As far as parking fees, cocktail fees, etc, these are expected and known when you travel anywhere, not just within the hilton system.  However when my contract clearly states a specific fee, and hilton has the contract in their hand, it is ridiculous to say that I should now be the one to eat it.  Hilton should not be charging this to contracts that were sent to them for ROFL before Jan 1, period.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 17, 2015)

Hilton is not a party on your contract, its between buyer and seller.  There should probably be a clause in the sales contract that covers unexpected fee increases.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 17, 2015)

brettskyg said:


> I understand what you are all saying, but at the same time it is inherently unfair to execute a contract submit it to Hilton, and then after it is submitted, and all parties agree to the deal, to then turn around and have one of those parties (hilton) change their fees.  I can afford the added fee.  However, don't you think that these fees should be published about 3 months prior to the end of the year so that potential new owners will be put on fair notice to make an educated decision regarding their purchase?
> 
> As far as parking fees, cocktail fees, etc, these are expected and known when you travel anywhere, not just within the hilton system.  However when my contract clearly states a specific fee, and hilton has the contract in their hand, it is ridiculous to say that I should now be the one to eat it.  Hilton should not be charging this to contracts that were sent to them for ROFL before Jan 1, period.


Life isn't fair, santaclaus doesn't exist and those arnt jelly beans comming out of a rabbits rear end just cause it is Easter. 

Do fee increases suck.. of course they do. You are in the midst of buying something for 10s of thousands less than the original owner paid. If that 250 makes the real difference in your transaction then you had a bad deal as soon as you signed on the dotted line. This is why I believe in paying next to nothing for my contracts..at that point 500 bucks becomes a sunk buy in fee and you accept it. 

This is hgvc ploy to make money from resale transactions. It sux, helps to kill resale market, and keeps money in their hands.. I expect most contract values to drop another 300 bucks in value next year.  Pretty soon those 7k contracts will be free on ebay with a 1k transfer. If you don't like that reality,  buy DVC. .fees have been pretty consistent there..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## brettskyg (Dec 18, 2015)

This is not a matter of life being fair.  I am not sure how to make this any more clear.  If Hilton unilaterally decided to destroy the possibility of a re-sale, and make the fee $1,000,000 after the contract was executed, would the purchaser be forced to lose their deposit?  Shoudl the Seller bare the loss and return the deposit?  For that matter is it right for a Seller who bought into this program with all expectations of being able to transfer his unit to another party to release his liability of MF's, now be stuck with it in perpetuity?  Yes, I am being extreme, but it is the exact reason why I am upset.  I am in the top 5% of earners in this country and I do it as a single person.  I can afford the increased fee.  What I have no tolerance for is a system that changes policies midway through the game.

Hilton could have released its new fee structure well in advance so re-sellers could have put purchasers on notice.  OR they could say this new fee is not subject to contracts executed before a particular date.  Now, as both of my Sellers have told me, they have a SHITSTORM of angry buyers trying to undo contracts and they are trying to accomodate.  Yes, maybe the Seller would be best off not specifcying Hilton's fee in the contract which both of my Sellers did.  And Yes the Sellers probably should state this fee is subject to change on January 1, but they did not.

In my case, 1 Seller said he will eat the fee, and the other Seller is splitting the fee with me.  They are both trying to do the right thing and I highly commend them for a situation which is somewhat out of their control.  

Doing this is like parking in a garage when the sign says $20.  You come back to the car and they ask you for $50.  You say why... the attendant tells you, after you left we changed the sign and you now owe us for the new price.  

It is as clear as this.  How many of you would still feel the same way that you do now if the Fee was 1M, and not 595?

Yes, we all get it, we are buying this at a mass discount.  I would argue that we are paying market value and Hilton sells it at an extraordinary markup (as is their perogative) as a seller.  I did not purchase this as a $30K unit, I purchased this as a $1k unit.  Thereforew when you say that I shouldn't buy what I cannot afford... that is so disengenuous.  I bought what I can afford, with MF's that work for me, at a destination that works for me.  

If you still think Hilton is right in doing this, then you should go interview for a job in their PR department.


----------



## presley (Dec 18, 2015)

brettskyg said:


> If you still think Hilton is right in doing this, then you should go interview for a job in their PR department.



I don't know that anyone thinks this is right. I can tell you from my personal experience that this is par for the course with HGVC. They will always increase rates/fees without adequate notice and many times at amounts that are nothing less than shocking. It is what they do. That leaves us all a choice. We can do business with them or not.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Seriously reconsider this purchase.  If you are so up in arms about the enrollment fee you will not like it when hgvc increases their fees every year.  They do this with the club fees, reservation fees, etc.  Since you have done your research on hgvc you will see that the increases are like clockwork.  
That is the problem with the big hotel chain timeshares,  they bring increases to fees every year.  I am pretty sure that all owners donot care for those increases, but when we buy in we accept that as a part of our use in the system.  Better to by at an independent timeshare if you feel so strong against hgvc right now.  
Not trying to be negative to you but just trying to prepare you for the coming rate hikes annually that will come.  With that being said I do own hgvc and am happy with my stays at various hgvc resorts.  Even with the  annual increases by hgvc i believe that the system is worth the price.  Maybe there will be a time when i donot feel this way and then it is time to sell or give it away.


----------



## brettskyg (Dec 18, 2015)

frank808 said:


> Seriously reconsider this purchase.  If you are so up in arms about the enrollment fee you will not like it when hgvc increases their fees every year.  They do this with the club fees, reservation fees, etc.  Since you have done your research on hgvc you will see that the increases are like clockwork.
> That is the problem with the big hotel chain timeshares,  they bring increases to fees every year.  I am pretty sure that all owners donot care for those increases, but when we buy in we accept that as a part of our use in the system.  Better to by at an independent timeshare if you feel so strong against hgvc right now.
> Not trying to be negative to you but just trying to prepare you for the coming rate hikes annually that will come.  With that being said I do own hgvc and am happy with my stays at various hgvc resorts.  Even with the  annual increases by hgvc i believe that the system is worth the price.  Maybe there will be a time when i donot feel this way and then it is time to sell or give it away.




I respct your opinion.  I also understand where you guys are coming from with increases in other fees which will probably piss me off longer term and not having a say in them.  The problem which you alluded to is when you are in the system, you are stuck with the fees, love them or hate them.  IF you book through the hotel system, you do have the added option of choice.  I am going through with this, but it doesn't make me feel as happy as the day I signe dmy contract.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 18, 2015)

brettskyg said:


> I respct your opinion.  I also understand where you guys are coming from with increases in other fees which will probably piss me off longer term and not having a say in them.  The problem which you alluded to is when you are in the system, you are stuck with the fees, love them or hate them.  IF you book through the hotel system, you do have the added option of choice.  I am going through with this, but it doesn't make me feel as happy as the day I signe dmy contract.



Welcome to HGVC, I enjoy my ownership and hope you do as well.

I agree with the others, that you can feel like there is a fee for everything.. but overall i think HGVC is competitive with the other major programs.. 

Its seems like the MF are lower than Marriott or Starwood, at least when comparing the Hawaii resorts to each other.. but HGVC has lots of fees for other things...


----------



## presley (Dec 18, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I agree with the others, that you can feel like there is a fee for everything.. but overall i think HGVC is competitive with the other major programs..



My other timeshares are not hotel brands and therefore cost quite a bit less to use than HGVC. However, it turns out that I use HGVC much more than others and looking forward, see myself continuing to use it more than anything else. So, my way of dealing with all the price increases is to get rid of everything that I don't use as often. 

Eventually, I might get totally priced out of Hilton, but I will continue to use it and enjoy it for as long as I can. And, I will be forever hopeful that we will get more benefits (haha) in the future or at least let us book RCI exchanges at a point discount like every other timeshare gets to do for <45 day reservations.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 18, 2015)

presley said:


> My other timeshares are not hotel brands and therefore cost quite a bit less to use than HGVC. However, it turns out that I use HGVC much more than others and looking forward, see myself continuing to use it more than anything else. So, my way of dealing with all the price increases is to get rid of everything that I don't use as often.
> 
> Eventually, I might get totally priced out of Hilton, but I will continue to use it and enjoy it for as long as I can. And, I will be forever hopeful that we will get more benefits (haha) in the future or at least let us book RCI exchanges at a point discount like every other timeshare gets to do for <45 day reservations.


I will be happy if they let us book into the bulk deposits at 12 or 13 months that everyone else that is not using hgvc portal can book.  I cannot see what reason we as owners in the hgvc cannot book resorts available to everyone else in rci can book.  Only reason i can fanthom for this is $$$.


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 18, 2015)

frank808 said:


> I will be happy if they let us book into the bulk deposits at 12 or 13 months that everyone else that is not using hgvc portal can book.  I cannot see what reason we as owners in the hgvc cannot book resorts available to everyone else in rci can book.  Only reason i can fanthom for this is $$$.


 Because they don't want you booking in hgvc outside of club season. . It sucks..but is what it is.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

